# How to Change to Google.com from Local Google Search Engines in Google Chrome ?



## Revolution (Mar 23, 2014)

Please someone guide me!
How can I change default search engine of Chrome to GOOGLE.COM from google.co.in ?
I tried to change from setting>search>manage search engine but not working.
When ever i type at address bad its use google.co.in instead google.com


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 23, 2014)

Bookmark this - Google.com/ncr

or

*Quick tip*

If you find yourself on a country-specific *Google homepage*, such as google.co.uk, you can always easily get back to Google.com *by clicking the Google.com link at the bottom right corner of the page.*

*support.google.com/websearch/answer/873?hl=en


----------



## sksksksk (Mar 23, 2014)

It is connected to co.in cause you are from India. So it connects to the nearest server.


----------



## Revolution (Mar 24, 2014)

s18000rpm said:


> Bookmark this - Google.com/ncr



This one working.
It asked for setting and then asked if I want to use co.in or .com


----------

